# Puppy Rear Legs growth



## houston924 (Jan 30, 2008)

I visited a breeder today and found a puppy who I realize liked and had the right temperament. This is a three month all puppy. THe only thing is that his rear legs seemed to be wowbly and pointing outwards. The breeder told me that this is due to his legs growing faster than the rest of the body and that he will catch up. His litter mate looked ok. The parents are OFA certified.
Is this the right explanation? 

I already did a search in the forums, but I did not find any information that would tell me if this is right or wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

puppies are pretty wobbly and clumbsy when growing, although if it were me and i had any suspicions i would ask that the pup be examined by a vet. at that age maybe nothing could be detected, but if it were something serious they could give you a general diagnosis.

debbie


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine was the same. He was one of 6. All males. He was the largest and most awkward.

I have had some issues with Pano on and off and really watch his diet. He has a rock steady temperment and very quick learner.

He is my first shepherd and I just now stoped worring about his development and weather it is normal. (he is 6 mnths).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Depends on the line I've learned....American puppies I've seen wobble, the vast majority of the German dogs I've seen don't.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: XephDepends on the line I've learned....American puppies I've seen wobble, the vast majority of the German dogs I've seen don't.


That's also what I've seen and heard. AKC Showlines have this tendency. Tons of good exercise (not high impact or repetitive) offleash and running/walking/hills/trotting/swimming/running..... seems to help tighten everything up. 

If you have a good Puppy Agreement you sign and the hips are certified by the breeder (and they've been doing this for awhile so you trust them) then it's probably normal for those lines.


----------

